# What is the weirdest fursona you have ever seen



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 3, 2016)

So... my friend made a joke fursona that was a cross between a moose and a bee, and it was a king. Then she made me draw it. As I sat there thinking about how this was the weirdest fursona I ever had to draw, I realized that other people probably have seen some weird ones to! So share them!

heres king bee moose btw----> nyandragons.deviantart.com: King BeeMoose


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 3, 2016)

I've seen a lot of rainbow coloured things
Lotta "unique" ones that are painful to look at

And now apparently there's some thing called an angel dragon so GG mate. First fuzzy raptor sharks, then I learn that genital vore is a thing and now that.


----------



## Simo (Jun 3, 2016)

There was once this person back on the site Furry to Furry who was a Chair. Like the kind you sit on.

Also, a major asshole! That site certainly had some odd people on it, but I do miss it...


----------



## Andromedahl (Jun 3, 2016)

Simo said:


> a Chair. Like the kind you sit on.



Did they have like.... a fetish for people sitting on em or something?


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 3, 2016)

Simo said:


> There was once this person back on the site Furry to Furry who was a Chair. Like the kind you sit on.
> 
> Also, a major asshole! That site certainly had some odd people on it, but I do miss it...


wow.... what kind of chair?


Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I've seen a lot of rainbow coloured things
> Lotta "unique" ones that are painful to look at
> 
> And now apparently there's some thing called an angel dragon so GG mate. First fuzzy raptor sharks, then I learn that genital vore is a thing and now that.


I don't want to live on this planet anymore


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 4, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> wow.... what kind of chair?
> 
> I don't want to live on this planet anymore



Welcome to what I have to put up with this fandom every damn day.

My bet is that he's probably some fancy mahogany dining chair. Bitches love mahogany dining chairs.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 9, 2016)

a fur suit of a rabbit fish. It looked like a rotting rabbit. DX


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 12, 2016)

Zipline said:


> a fur suit of a rabbit fish. It looked like a rotting rabbit. DX


Wut


----------



## Zipline (Jun 12, 2016)

If this monster was slightly green and had patches of scales and a fish mouth, it would still look far less vomit inducing than that one.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 13, 2016)

Zipline said:


> a fur suit of a rabbit fish. It looked like a rotting rabbit. DX


You have seen things Dogkind was never meant to see.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 13, 2016)

Got someone over at Phoenixed that is a loaf of bread.

Oh that reminds me of the time we had someone here that was a cabbage, a sundae, ketchup, Foxtopus and of course, there was always Smelge The Block Fox (that one is my fave).


----------



## Zipline (Jun 13, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Got someone over at Phoenixed that is a loaf of bread.
> 
> Oh that reminds me of the time we had someone here that was a cabbage, a sundae, ketchup, Foxtopus and of course, there was always Smelge The Block Fox (that one is my fave).


In that case, I actually own this bunny mixed with a crab that I forgot about until you mentioned other ocs. www.furaffinity.net: Orange Crabunny by Zipline_Orange


----------



## modfox (Jun 13, 2016)

this guy . i bet there is nobody with a propeller as a fursona


----------



## Aether Sphere (Jun 15, 2016)

Fruit-sonas always get me.

But blockfoxes, loaves of bread, propellers, and pretentious mahogany chairs?! How do you top that?


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jun 15, 2016)

Crixis (I think that's the spelling) were at first creepy to me but I warmed to them. 
Also any fursonas that are anthro food, like Shopkins (shudders)


----------



## Wither (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Got someone over at Phoenixed that is a loaf of bread.
> 
> Oh that reminds me of the time we had someone here that was a cabbage, a sundae, ketchup, Foxtopus and of course, there was always Smelge The Block Fox (that one is my fave).


You didn't even mention my Waffle-sona. Then again, you weren't around when I used it. 

The weirdest sona I've seen here? *Squeek. *


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 15, 2016)

Wither said:


> You didn't even mention my Waffle-sona. Then again, you weren't around when I used it.


You were a salamander or a catfish when I was around, can't remember.


Wither said:


> The weirdest sona I've seen here? *Squeek. *


Let's not forget the Latex Griffin, that was weird.


----------



## Wither (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You were a salamander or a catfish when I was around, can't remember.
> 
> Let's not forget the Latex Griffin, that was weird.


I was a dragon :v.  I was never either of those. I'm so dissapointed you've not kept up with my happenings. I am most popufur here. 

Also, forget? He still comes around sometimes :v


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 15, 2016)

Wither said:


> I was a dragon :v.  I was never either of those. I'm so dissapointed you've not kept up with my happenings. I am most popufur here.
> 
> Also, forget? He still comes around sometimes :v



But I've never once heard of you. All I know you by is a weird monkey munching on a pair of dirty boxers


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 15, 2016)

The weirdest sona I've seen here? *Squeek. *[/QUOTE]


Wither said:


> I was a dragon :v.  I was never either of those. I'm so dissapointed you've not kept up with my happenings. I am most popufur here.


Well whatever it was it looked like it had Down Syndrome.


----------



## Wither (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well whatever it was it looked like it had Down Syndrome.


Coming from _you? _ Ouch.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> If this monster was slightly green and had patches of scales and a fish mouth, it would still look far less vomit inducing than that one.


That is Terrifying I feel bad for the kid


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jun 15, 2016)

A lizard or lizard like creature made out of plastic and was basically a living pool toy.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 15, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I've seen a lot of rainbow coloured things
> Lotta "unique" ones that are painful to look at
> 
> And now apparently there's some thing called an angel dragon so GG mate. First fuzzy raptor sharks, then I learn that genital vore is a thing and now that.


Hey, you're that kid who called me a "special snowflake" right? Lmao, if people wanna be unique just let them do it. I don't see why you feel the need to comment on a fursona's uniqueness and species because, let's face it, seeing another natural coloured canine just gets boring. Just sharing my opinion, don't feel the need to scream at me like silly child you are. c:


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 15, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> Hey, you're that kid who called me a "special snowflake" right? Lmao, if people wanna be unique just let them do it. I don't see why you feel the need to comment on a fursona's uniqueness and species because, let's face it, seeing another natural coloured canine just gets boring. Just sharing my opinion, don't feel the need to scream at me like silly child you are. c:



Hey mate no need to spread the salt this way


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 15, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Hey mate no need to spread the salt this way


Well you were being disrespectful so...


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 15, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> Well you were being disrespectful so...



Hey mate you want my opinion and that's what it is


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Hey mate you want my opinion and that's what it is


No, I wanted critique. There's a difference. An opinion doesn't necessarily tell you how to improve and can be rude/disrespectful. Critique is useful and certainly isn't rude.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 17, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> No, I wanted critique. There's a difference. An opinion doesn't necessarily tell you how to improve and can be rude/disrespectful. Critique is useful and certainly isn't rude.



Oh but I did tell you. Critique is as rude as I want it to be mate.

"Your thing looks like shit; here's how to improve."


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Oh but I did tell you. Critique is as rude as I want it to be mate.
> 
> "Your thing looks like shit; here's how to improve."


Well you can fuck off, I didn't ask for someone to say "Oh that looks shit". I asked for proper critique, not just some childish insult. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 17, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> Well you can fuck off, I didn't ask for someone to say "Oh that looks shit". I asked for proper critique, not just some childish insult. Grow the fuck up.



But my friend you're getting bent out of shape for honest critique and are still salty even after a week. You must learn to accept all kinds of critique


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But my friend you're getting bent out of shape for honest critique and are still salty even after a week. You must learn to accept all kinds of critique


You could've actually been mature and not just straight up insult me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 17, 2016)

A fridge.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 21, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> A fridge.


Were they at some place with a lot of fat girls?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 21, 2016)

I was expecting to see strange fursonas, not a- fridge...?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Were they at some place with a lot of fat girls?


No


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 30, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> No


Wat


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 30, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But my friend you're getting bent out of shape for honest critique and are still salty even after a week. You must learn to accept all kinds of critique


Look man, I saw what you were saying over there, I didn't want to but in because I didn't want to seem rude, but cut it out you two. If you don't like his fursona, give a reason why, and Stem, he insulted you, you don't need to make a big deal out of it. You both are acting like upset toddlers, just PM each other and work it out ok?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 30, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> Look man, I saw what you were saying over there, I didn't want to but in because I didn't want to seem rude, but cut it out you two. If you don't like his fursona, give a reason why, and Stem, he insulted you, you don't need to make a big deal out of it. You both are acting like upset toddlers, just PM each other and work it out ok?



Shit mate you realize you're about 2 weeks too late, right?


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 30, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Shit mate you realize you're about 2 weeks too late, right?


I do, but I still don't want anyone acting childish on a forum that has nothing to do with it.



And I like angel dragons...


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 30, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> I do, but I still don't want anyone acting childish on a forum that has nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> And I like angel dragons...



Noice


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jul 2, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> So... my friend made a joke fursona that was a cross between a moose and a bee, and it was a king. Then she made me draw it. As I sat there thinking about how this was the weirdest fursona I ever had to draw, I realized that other people probably have seen some weird ones to! So share them!
> 
> heres king bee moose btw----> nyandragons.deviantart.com: King BeeMoose


Hey, that's pretty cute. Anyway, I second the painful raibow fursonas. People really need to moderate their raibow intake. Speaking of rainbos, the weirdest fursona I've seen is a wolf shark with a raibow stripe on its back. It was actually really cool.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

I think someone needs to make a 'special snowflake' as a fursona.  Any takers? x3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I think someone needs to make a 'special snowflake' as a fursona.  Any takers? x3



I'm already in the lowest percent of fursona choices, anything more unique I'd be a tryhard.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm already in the lowest percent of fursona choices, anything more unique I'd be a tryhard.


Naw, my friend.  I think being a Fly is pretty interesting, rather than weird, but if you was a nat.. Sorry, I'd have ta squish you.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Naw, my friend.  I think being a Fly is pretty interesting, rather than weird, but if you was a nat.. Sorry, I'd have ta squish you.



Or mosquitos I guess. The kind of fly I picked is a pretty brutal one in real life. Mosquito assassins basically.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Or mosquitos I guess. The kind of fly I picked is a pretty brutal one in real life. Mosquito assassins basically.


haha, Cool Though I fear your fursona's children!  Hate Maggots.. Seen them devour a cat alive once...twice.. almost three times o.o


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> haha, Cool Though I fear your fursona's children!  Hate Maggots.. Seen them devour a cat alive once...twice.. almost three times o.o



Well if on an animal it would be something already dead. But it's more the house flies, deer/horse variety that do that. There are quite few that don't eat decomposing stuff. Otherwise, think of it as complementary clean-up in case you want to get rid of a dead body. *wink*


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Well if on an animal it would be something already dead. But it's more the house flies, deer/horse variety that do that. There are quite few that don't eat decomposing stuff. Otherwise, think of it as complementary clean-up in case you want to get rid of a dead body. *wink*


Aye, that's how it is supposed to be, but I swear to you they were very much alive.  Not decomposing.  Granted, there may have been something wrong with them to cause such an occurrence, but it doesn't shred the fact that the maggots (common house fly in these instances) were actually devouring a living creature, and the creatures could feel it..


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Aye, that's how it is supposed to be, but I swear to you they were very much alive.  Not decomposing.  Granted, there may have been something wrong with them to cause such an occurrence, but it doesn't shred the fact that the maggots (common house fly in these instances) were actually devouring a living creature, and the creatures could feel it..



Well life isn't pretty. Just as I've seen chickens cannibalistcally bully another chicken with an open wound until it died from infection. Good thing that doesn't happen here because it's our own universe of animals.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

I wonder if anyone's ever had a Pillow as their Fursona?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 3, 2016)

Come on guys. Angel dragons aren't so bad. I mean.....It's F***ing Telephone! How can anyone hate Telephone?


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jul 3, 2016)

Cloudyhue said:


> Hey, that's pretty cute. Anyway, I second the painful raibow fursonas. People really need to moderate their raibow intake. Speaking of rainbos, the weirdest fursona I've seen is a wolf shark with a raibow stripe on its back. It was actually really cool.


OMG I think I actually saw that! Ya he was pretty cute!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Come on guys. Angel dragons aren't so bad. I mean.....It's F***ing Telephone! How can anyone hate Telephone?



Telephone has to be the most _obnoxious_ person I've ever seen. How in the 7 hells does anyone find squeaking and acting like a complete retard to be adorable and cute?


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 3, 2016)

A dragonfly or a praying mantis would be badass looking!


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 3, 2016)

Someone could have a pillow as a fursona, if it had some actual anatomical features lol!


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jul 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Come on guys. Angel dragons aren't so bad. I mean.....It's F***ing Telephone! How can anyone hate Telephone?


I have never seen a post that matched the persons icon better


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jul 3, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Telephone has to be the most _obnoxious_ person I've ever seen. How in the 7 hells does anyone find squeaking and acting like a complete retard to be adorable and cute?


Adorable is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 3, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> Hey, you're that kid who called me a "special snowflake" right? Lmao, if people wanna be unique just let them do it. I don't see why you feel the need to comment on a fursona's uniqueness and species because, let's face it, seeing another natural coloured canine just gets boring. Just sharing my opinion, don't feel the need to scream at me like silly child you are. c:


Who me? or Phoenix? You're profile pic is awesome btw!


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jul 3, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Who me? or Phoenix? You're profile pic is awesome btw!


He was referring to Sergei XD


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 3, 2016)

Oh ok, I didn't think I would call someone a special snowflake, that's just rude. It's an even worse insult if you have a mental illness like I do.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 3, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> A dragonfly or a praying mantis would be badass looking!



Dragonfly you say? Count me in, I could do that.


----------



## Rust (Jul 3, 2016)

I saw some people at Anthrocon that had suits of a queen bee and an ant.  It is strange, very different and interesting, but isn't that the furry fandom as a whole anyway?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 3, 2016)

Rust said:


> I saw some people at Anthrocon that had suits of a queen bee and an ant.  It is strange, very different and interesting, but isn't that the furry fandom as a whole anyway?



Eh, I was never too into the suit part of the fandom, and it depends. As little people as there are for anthro insects, many of them basically make people with insect traits, instead of vice versa. I always found that weird because that's the exact opposite of what this fandom is supposed to be.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 3, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Dragonfly you say? Count me in, I could do that.


Maybe have the wings be multi colors, and he could be like a warrior or something, of an alien race. I could probably develop a backstory on a character if you want!


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 3, 2016)

Rust said:


> I saw some people at Anthrocon that had suits of a queen bee and an ant.  It is strange, very different and interesting, but isn't that the furry fandom as a whole anyway?


Anything is possible, really.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 3, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Someone could have a pillow as a fursona, if it had some actual anatomical features lol!


I actually wouldn't be surprised if someone has had a Pillow Fursona xD Someone with a strange fetish for jumping pillows haha


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 3, 2016)

You all should google up some Butterfly Dragons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Can find some weird ones, but this one is sorta creative.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jul 5, 2016)

My friend NecroFeline's boyfriend's fursona is cool. It's an extradimensional deer that, though he looks like an ordinary deer, is _always hovering upside-down _because of some sort of dimensional displacement. It's awesome!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> You all should google up some Butterfly Dragons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what? I actually fucking like that. Like I have to give it some major props for being something I've _never _seen before nor would have thought about.


----------



## Inzoreno (Jul 5, 2016)

I saw one video where someone had gone to a furry con as one of those wacky waving inflatable tube men, that was certainly interesting.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 5, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> You know what? I actually fucking like that. Like I have to give it some major props for being something I've _never _seen before nor would have thought about.


They've been around for years xD a friend of mine pointed them out back when o was in highschool (sometime around 2003).  She was fascinated by them.  
I find it odd that hardly anyone knows of them xD


----------



## modfox (Jul 6, 2016)

what about anthro cereal. that's what you play as in chex quest


----------



## _eclipse_12_ (Jul 28, 2016)

done!


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 1, 2016)

polar bear/husky/Paula Dean. You know the one.


----------



## Kingboo (Aug 13, 2016)

ArtVulpine said:


> Crixis (I think that's the spelling) were at first creepy to me but I warmed to them.
> Also any fursonas that are anthro food, like Shopkins (shudders)


I think it's crux's and those are strange but in a good way.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 13, 2016)

this is the weirdest but the best


----------



## Kingboo (Aug 13, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> this is the weirdest but the best


That's so awesome. I love it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 13, 2016)

I found someone on FA who is a marshmallow peep. I can't even.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 13, 2016)

I forgot about this, but this was a legit Fursona someone I watch on DA had haha


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 13, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I forgot about this, but this was a legit Fursona someone I watch on DA had haha



0.O


----------



## Coffee Lion (Aug 14, 2016)

The most amusing one I've seen was labeled as *Multi-Powered Demigod Sky Dragon*.
Gloriously over the top.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 14, 2016)

Hermaphrodite wolf skunk who was a demigod with demon wings. She wore a full diaper at all times and enjoyed devouring her prey whole to excrete them out later.

The shit you see in browse while on FA.


----------



## Rigby (Aug 14, 2016)

A few years back, in some esoteric DeviantArt furry group, I stumbled across this guy who obsessively identified with "feminine sanitary" pad. Tampon Jon was his name, plugging pussy was his game.

The more I learn about forming identifications and adolescence the more disgusted and horrified I am to remember that someone has a deep, genuine interest and desire to BE the pad that catches period blood and prevents embarrassing spotting. He needed people who met him to first and foremost know him as a tampon. How bizarre.


----------



## ammykit (Aug 16, 2016)

You guys, this is really an inspirational thread for me. I don't have a fursona, but I'm keeping the idea of inanimate objects because it's pretty funny and my life's a joke aaha


----------



## Kingboo (Aug 22, 2016)

Rigby said:


> A few years back, in some esoteric DeviantArt furry group, I stumbled across this guy who obsessively identified with "feminine sanitary" pad. Tampon Jon was his name, plugging pussy was his game.
> 
> The more I learn about forming identifications and adolescence the more disgusted and horrified I am to remember that someone has a deep, genuine interest and desire to BE the pad that catches period blood and prevents embarrassing spotting. He needed people who met him to first and foremost know him as a tampon. How bizarre.


Lmao!


----------



## margaritas-s (Aug 24, 2016)

Once I saw a dog-mantis.  It was weird, but later I decided it was nice. x)


----------



## Kingboo (Aug 26, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## NEO117 (Sep 2, 2016)

0-0


----------



## -Belle- (Sep 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I forgot about this, but this was a legit Fursona someone I watch on DA had haha




I bet you this person listens to linkin park and thinks wearing dog collars in public are cool as h e c k


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 2, 2016)

-Belle- said:


> I bet you this person listens to linkin park and thinks wearing dog collars in public are cool as h e c k


They may have, idk.  They've changed their Fursona since then haha


----------



## NEO117 (Sep 3, 2016)

-Belle- said:


> I bet you this person listens to linkin park and thinks wearing dog collars in public are cool as h e c k


Got to catch them all lol


----------



## Glitched_Out (Sep 13, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Welcome to what I have to put up with this fandom every damn day.
> 
> My bet is that he's probably some fancy mahogany dining chair. Bitches love mahogany dining chairs.


There's actually a fetish that involves people incorporated into furniture. It's called forniphilia


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 14, 2016)

Glitched_Out said:


> There's actually a fetish that involves people incorporated into furniture. It's called forniphilia



I'm terrified.


----------



## NEO117 (Sep 14, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 14, 2016)

Glitched_Out said:


> There's actually a fetish that involves people incorporated into furniture. It's called forniphilia


Reminds me of the new Ghoul Chair in Fallout 4


----------



## Tao (Sep 14, 2016)

A busty water bear.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 14, 2016)

Tao said:


> A busty water bear.



Those things are less than a millimeter in length, why and how the hell........


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 14, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Those things are less than a millimeter in length, why and how the hell........


They are kinda cute if you squint your eyes.


----------



## Tao (Sep 14, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> They are kinda cute if you squint your eyes.



They are normally cute, but I can't imagine an anthro water bear, let alone one with boobs, being cute.


----------



## NEO117 (Sep 14, 2016)

0-0


----------



## Daven (Sep 27, 2016)

-Belle- said:


> I bet you this person listens to linkin park and thinks wearing dog collars in public are cool as h e c k


You just described me


----------



## NEO117 (Sep 28, 2016)

Daven said:


> You just described me


<_< i didnt say anything thing


----------



## Daven (Sep 28, 2016)

NEO117 said:


> <_< i didnt say anything thing


Not you @-Belle-


----------



## -Belle- (Oct 14, 2016)

Daven said:


> Not you @-Belle-



omg


----------



## NEO117 (Oct 14, 2016)

LoLZ


----------



## Revous (Oct 18, 2016)

To think that when I clicked on this thread, for a brief moment, I thought my fursona would be the weirdest just because he's a 6-eyed jet black alien thing. Oh boy, was I wrong.


----------



## NEO117 (Oct 18, 2016)

Revous said:


> To think that when I clicked on this thread, for a brief moment, I thought my fursona would be the weirdest just because he's a 6-eyed jet black alien thing. Oh boy, was I wrong.


Join the club (not alien tho)


----------



## NEO117 (Oct 18, 2016)

No wait there is a little bit of alien


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 3, 2016)

There's this app candid right? this guy's got two twins, 
100 tails.
and they're all tailmaws


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 3, 2016)

100 tails each btw


----------



## Epistates (Nov 6, 2016)

An hybrid of a fox and an octopus with its lower half having a mind of its own just this year. I.. don't understand that as much as I heard of a shrimp, panda, dragon, and fox hybrid once my bestie once japed about when he tried to guess someone's else hybrid that was omnipotent. *Headshakes*


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 6, 2016)

Epistates said:


> An hybrid of a fox and an octopus with its lower half having a mind of its own just this year.*



This is how Cthulhu is born


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't think this one is weird.  But, c'mon!  A shark furry?  I've seen this guy in every furry parade video on YouTube.  The suiter must be pretty proud.


----------



## MM13 (Nov 6, 2016)

Inanimate object-sonas,  including foodsonas.  And also frog alien-sonas.   As in frog aliens that impregnate human females with their babies or something lik that which sounds like a messed up sci fi movie.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

MM13 said:


> Inanimate object-sonas,  including foodsonas.  And also frog alien-sonas.   As in frog aliens that impregnate human females with their babies or something lik that which sounds like a messed up sci fi movie.


There is an old horror movie out there called Humanoids From The Deep with that exact same plot.  No joke.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 11, 2016)

Adoptables count, right? Doesn't matter. Get a load of this;

www.furaffinity.net: [A] Punk Pup Adopt [OPEN] by N3sting3yes


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 11, 2016)

Sexual alien hybrids beasts.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 11, 2016)

Also....sea creatures, like why? Why sea creatures! I'll let dragons slide but a freaking orca whale!


----------



## MM13 (Nov 14, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Sexual alien hybrids beasts.



Not technically a fursona but I swear on the Transformania Time RP I've seen scenarios in which the player was turned into a piece of clothing or sometimes into something called a 'cock pet' or something,  basically a small impish thing that's stuck to some guy's penis.  Oh..and in the gameshow version...Luke Silver.  Daaamn,  he goes from being a demon to a demoness to pretty much an unmoving blob of female and male private parts.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 15, 2016)

LGDs in general are bizarre, but when you also start getting into anthropomorphic genitalia...


----------



## MM13 (Nov 15, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> LGDs in general are bizarre, but when you also start getting into anthropomorphic genitalia...



Yeah,  I don't get why that's a thing -  that and people turning into penises themselves or becoming other people's body parts in general.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 15, 2016)

MM13 said:


> Yeah,  I don't get why that's a thing -  that and people turning into penises themselves or becoming other people's body parts in general.


Sometimes they do it permanently, and then when I ask why, they just say "hey it's cool cause they can feel everything still"

but they can't do anything besides being said body part. they're going to die when said other character does. They have no more chance of living a longer lifespan. I don't understand it in the slightest. it's a waste of a good character.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 15, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Sometimes they do it permanently, and then when I ask why, they just say "hey it's cool cause they can feel everything still"
> 
> but they can't do anything besides being said body part. they're going to die when said other character does. They have no more chance of living a longer lifespan. I don't understand it in the slightest. it's a waste of a good character.


The logic of some people. I wouldn't be surprised by them imagining themselves as male anglerfish.

Not that I have anything against anglerfish though. They're interesting in their own right.


----------



## lockaboss (Nov 16, 2016)

i dont know if my fursonas weird but you be the judge www.furaffinity.net: this is my new sona by lockaboss


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 16, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> I don't know if my fursona is weird but you be the judge. www.furaffinity.net: this is my new sona by lockaboss


Eh... it's not exactly dancing and singing like I'd expect, but it's certainly got talent.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Nov 27, 2016)

myself, cus how often do you see phoenix birds? ^, ^


----------



## NEO117 (Nov 27, 2016)

(⊙o⊙) ooh


----------



## Rant (Nov 27, 2016)

A normal black wolf anthro with a 3ft dick. I pissed the guy off because I kept asking how he wears pants, how he doesn't die when he gets a hard on.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 27, 2016)

Rant said:


> A normal black wolf anthro with a 3ft dick. I pissed the guy off because I kept asking how he wears pants, how he doesn't die when he gets a hard on.


Nah, that's nothing. I bet you that somewhere in the fandom exists people whose fursonas have lipple dicks of even greater length.

Frieza sums it up best:


----------



## NEO117 (Nov 27, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Nah, that's nothing. I bet you that somewhere in the fandom exists people whose fursonas have lipple dicks of even greater length.
> 
> Frieza sums it up best:


I don't think you need to look that hard to find on. :I


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 27, 2016)

NEO117 said:


> I don't think you need to look that hard to find on. :I


And that's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## NEO117 (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 28, 2016)

NEO117 said:


>



To refer back to an earlier post I made:



ChapterAquila92 said:


> LGDs in general are bizarre, but when you also start getting into anthropomorphic genitalia...


----------



## NEO117 (Nov 28, 2016)

Lolz


----------



## TongueImpaler (Nov 30, 2016)

I've seen Honey Pot ant and Mosquitos, world still needs fuzzy and cute Velvet ant sona ;v;


----------



## Voltorb (Dec 3, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> LGDs in general are bizarre, but when you also start getting into anthropomorphic genitalia...




Now I want to see a group show up at a convention as yip yip martians.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 3, 2016)

Voltorb said:


> Now I want to see a group show up at a convention as yip yip martians.


Given the SPAAAAAAAACE theme of VancouFur 2017, I'd say that that would be appropriate.

Mind you, all that comes to mind is a little deviation where they say "Yiff" instead.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 13, 2017)

Well a bee moose sound awesome to me but...I just technically say all the crunchy Mary Sue ocs...


----------



## RoaringFlameCat (Feb 18, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Mantis Shrimp Dragon ADOPT by EmberDragon 

This one popped in my feed. I understand the inspiration, but I don't think the design is cohesive enough for my tastes anyway.


----------



## Mobius (Feb 18, 2017)

This cold war scientist's fursona.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 18, 2017)

Spontaneous Tutorial by Fenrir-Lunaris


Spoiler: every sparklefur ever


----------

